# dmca/jailbreaking etc



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Every three years, the US Copyright Office entertains requests for exceptions to the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA). Those that are granted are valid for three years.
Earlier this week, the US Copyright Office *rejected proposals that would have legalized people copying their DVDs for personal use* and jailbreaking gaming consoles so that they can run software other than that provided by the manufacturer.
The group* did renew its approval for jailbreaking smartphones*, but denied the same permission for tablet devices.
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/10/dmca-exemptions-rejected/
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...l-under-dmca-for-smartphones-but-not-tablets/

We at TSG have a current policy of not assisting with jailbreaking of phones and I don't see that changing


> This is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/root/jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen.
> best advice we can suggest is contact your carrier or mobile phone supplier for their input


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Is there any difference between jailbreaking an Apple device (something that Apple fights tooth and nail to prevent, and that involves low level exploits to accomplish) and rooting an Android one (something which Google is apparently fairly nonchalant about and even provides ways or at least allows rooting apps onto their market for a number of models)?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Aside from the terminology used, its really the same thing... and its all really "rooting" or gaining root access to the OS.

Root access then gives you the ability to hook into parts of the OS you couldn't otherwise.

Apple has never been friendly towards their user base, you used to not even be able to install RAM that you didn't from Apple! 

That said, I think all of these rulings are ridiculous! I will continue to backup my DVDs, and use my devices as I please, instead of how they want me to use them. I may root a device (Android), and I will likely never buy another Apple device... because my experience with them was that bad!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

tech-ultrasonic said:


> Apple devices are not that much common user friendly.. plus how can they make jailbreaking illegal.. because i have paid money for that device and its up to me, what i do with MY DEVICE!!! I may break it or jail break it!!! its MINE!!


unfortunately, that is not exactly correct
You might well actually own the physical hardware, but you only have a licence to use the software that runs it. In efffect yoiu rent the software from the company & they decide what you can or can't do with the rented software
Withouit teh software the actual phone is just a pice of useless junk that just sits there & does nothing

Whether that is right or wrong, moral or immoral is a discussion for another place BUT, unfortunately it is the law, as it stands now in USA and many other countries!
We might not like the law or agree with it, but until we can put enough pressure on legislators to change it, we are stuck with it


----------

